
Lustucru: From Severed Heads to Ready-Made Meals - pepys
https://publicdomainreview.org/2019/06/13/lustucru-from-severed-heads-to-ready-made-meals/
======
JadeNB
It's almost a shame to ruin such delightful clickbait, but I will. Here's the
header text:

> Jé Wilson charts the migration of the Lustucru figure through the French
> cultural imagination — from misogynistic blacksmith bent on curbing female
> empowerment, to child-stealing bogeyman, to jolly purveyor of packaged
> pasta.

------
davidw
Pro tip: whatever weird story there may be behind the mascot, you want to buy
Italian pasta, not French pasta.

~~~
arama471
Have you ever had Lustucru ? They're pretty good

